# My cat is acting strange... Anyone know why?



## Nut (Aug 3, 2009)

Recently, over the past month or so, my cat, Nut, won't stop meowing at the door to my apartment. She will sit at it and meow like crazy and scratch at door and the carpet (which I will now have to replace). It is a large apartment building so the door doesn't lead outside, it just leads to the hallway. On occasion I open the door, but all she does is sit there and look up and down the hall. When I pick her up she intently sniffs at the knob and the lock. I have never seen a mouse nor any other kind of animal in the hall as they clean and vacuum it daily, , and when she does this I do not hear anybody in the hall. 
When I look at her, she will stare back at me and meow as if she is trying to tell me something.
It isn't because she is hungry, because she does it whether or not her food bowl is full. And when it is not, I fill it, and she goes back to the door anyway. 
She is about a year and a half, short haired white cat. 

What does this mean? Does she feel trapped or something? Is she just curious? She's not a "scaredy cat" at all, we had a mouse once and she nailed it with no problem. 

Thanks!


----------



## jcp (Sep 7, 2009)

hey.. i really have no idea.. the only thing i could think of was to ask you if maybe you have changed your schedule.. like if your away from home more often than before, and maybe she thinks your leaving? other then that, i havent really ever experienced that. we had a kitten that meowed and meowed and MEOWED.. but it was everywhere, not just a door. and i think that has a lot to do with his breed! hopefully you figure it out soon  good luck


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Has she been spayed?


----------



## Nut (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes she has. And my schedule hasn't changed... My fiance tells me she has very bad separation anxiety when I leave lol... but she does it when I am home. I dont know if she does it when I am away, but I would have to assume probably since I have come home to her waiting at the door a few times.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

She's just living up to her name! :lol:

The only thing I can think of is that cats hate closed doors. The door opens into a hallway that she probably views as another room to her house, she knows there's activity out there that she's missing and she wants it open. Does she do this when both you and your boyfriend are home? Or only when one of you is gone? If it's the latter, then she's looking for the one missing and thinks they're in 'the other room'. 

My cats will occasionally do this with doors that they know goes somewhere (basement, garage) but not closets.


----------



## Nut (Aug 3, 2009)

She lives up to her name in more ways than one!
But as I am sitting here reading that she is scratching at the closed door to my bedroom. So I think you're definitely right about cats hating closed doors. Do you think theres any way to teach her that she doesn't want to go in the hall? Besides sticking the vacuum outside? lol

And I'm the "boy" shes the girlfriend lol 8)


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

my cat azores scratches at, meows and hangs out by the front door anytime between jan-may. i think she wasnt fixed all the way lol. she doesnt do it any other time. doesnt matter if im home or not or the hubbie, she just does it for a few weeks and then stops.

she also meows at me and the hubbie and its like figuring out why a baby is crying. is the litter box clean? she got food? maybe she wants to play? pick her up and hold her for a bit, then sit her down. is she better now?

lol

sometimes we just dont know. and she keeps getting fatter because we go through those questions.

azores doesnt like closed doors and only scratches them when they are closed, so i agree with the previous post. 

hope that helps!


----------

